# Marlin 336 misfire problem



## MIKETOLL69 (Nov 2, 2009)

Please help if you can. My Marlin 336 .35 cal has stated to "click" but no "boom" occasionally. It let me down last night and I didn't get any more meat for my freezer. Let me know if you have any possible solutions. Thank you, Mike.


----------



## Cknerr (Nov 2, 2009)

Mike,
there are all kinds of reason. If you can spare the time to go over some of the threads where people are having similar problems, you'll find a lot of things to check on. 

It can be anything from junk/gunk prematurely stopping your firing pin to a chipped firing pin to anything in between.

Often a really good cleaning works, then have a look with a magnifying glass at the firing pin's tip and also examine the dent in the primer for anything odd. 

Marlin lever actions are usually not finicky about being a little dirty, so there likely is something broken. (sorry)

Good luck,
Chris


----------



## MIKETOLL69 (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks Cknerr. I will try the cleaning 1st and go from there. I appreciate the help. Mike.


----------



## seaweaver (Nov 3, 2009)

Pull the bolt and clean it well and check the pin. It is a 2 piece.

After hundreds of rounds.. I have had 2 Rem corlocts fail in two different guns.
Check the primer for a good dent.

cw


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 3, 2009)

How old is the ammo you are using ?


----------



## Patchpusher (Nov 3, 2009)

Wolf makes a increased power hammer spring. This takes care of misfire problems. If the weapon is clean and the firing pin is not gummed up with old oil and all the other issues listed above are checked. Sometimes the levers get bent and this doesn't allow the locking block to go far enough up to push the two piece firing pin into postion.


----------



## MIKETOLL69 (Nov 3, 2009)

The ammo is less than a year old. It will shoot 10-15 times and then all of a sudden it snaps and puts a good, round dent in the primer,, but maybe not deep enough. I cant really tell with my eyes if it is any smaller than the ones that fire. Maybe its a combo of occasional bad ammo and a dirty firing pin!?!? I dont know yet.


----------



## seaweaver (Nov 3, 2009)

Bad ammo shows up very infrequently. But check the lot numbers and see if they are the same if coming from different boxes.
If the gun is old it could be a tired hammer spring. And indication could be a very light trigger or hammer. As PatchPusher said above you can change the spring or add a washer to the back of the spring to boost it. Since you are getting a dent, I would think the 2 piece pin is aligning.

cw


----------



## Jranger (Nov 3, 2009)

It was a pretty common problem for my 336 until I took it to a smith for a good cleaning and upgrade on the spring. The other thing to look out for on those rifles is double feeding after a while. That's a pain the rear when in the field...


----------



## jackherber (Nov 4, 2009)

Another tip for Marlins. When you disassemble it for the cleaning make SURE that you tighten ALL the screws on the sideplate during reassembly. You have to remove one screw to remove the lever but the others tend to work loose after a while. I have found this situation on two Marlins now.


----------



## MIKETOLL69 (Nov 5, 2009)

I found some loose screws on mine. Thank you for the insight. Mike.


----------



## MIKETOLL69 (Nov 5, 2009)

seaweaver said:


> Bad ammo shows up very infrequently. But check the lot numbers and see if they are the same if coming from different boxes.
> If the gun is old it could be a tired hammer spring. And indication could be a very light trigger or hammer. As PatchPusher said above you can change the spring or add a washer to the back of the spring to boost it. Since you are getting a dent, I would think the 2 piece pin is aligning.
> 
> cw



Pin seems fine. But it was dirty. Thanks for the help.


----------

